# Emisor de radio



## Alejandro Andreu (Nov 4, 2005)

Alguien tiene un esquema de un emisor de radio am o fm con un alcance de unos 2 o 3 Km???
Porfavor indiquenme un link, o facilitenme el esquema muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Marcelo (Dic 5, 2005)

Alejandro y Jesús, lo mismo que coloqué en este post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/armar-transmisor-fm-665/

es aplicable a lo que están necesitando hacer.

Si ya tienen un transceptor armado y funcionando, es más fácil construirse un amplificador lineal de RF para la banda de frecuencias que estén usando.

Si no tienen uno construido pueden ver algunos circuitos aquí:

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/011/     (Transmisor de AM en la banda de 500- 1600KHz)

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/006/index.html   (Receptor de AM en la banda de  550 - 1600kHz)

y aquí hay una amplificador lineal de 60 Watt:

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/027/index.html   (Deben leer bien como alinearlo y ajustarlo para que no se queme)

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Fantasma (Mar 4, 2006)

Hola amigos

Esoy construyendo un emisor FM pero tengo un problema: la bobina que usa es de alambre esmaltado de 0.6 mm de grosor, yo tengo un alambre de 1 mm y otra de 0.5 mm.  

Afectara en elgo si construyo la bobina con alambre de 1 mm y no con una de 0.6 mm????


Otra duda: en el circuito que se encuentra en 

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/006/index.html 

Aparece "Out"  . ¿a donde va conectado ese terminal?????


----------



## Radical_Edgnet (Mar 12, 2006)

Buenas , soy nuevo aqui
Mi pregunta es para Marcelo.
En los circuitos que udd menciona,
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/011/ 
donde esta el input?
Luego, la resistencia que dice P1 de 4.7K tiene una de sus terminales en lanada, a donde va esa    me confunde >_<
Luego, hay un nodo con una linea hacia esa resistencia, de que es?
 :/
Disculpen tantas preguntas pero soy noob en esto


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 12, 2006)

Hola a todos, un transmisor casero ,para ponerlo a punto, se necesita vario instrumental, frecuencimetro, por lo menos, un medidor de estacionarias R.O.E. una carga de antena (es lo mas  sencillo) etc .etc .un receptor a poder ser con smiter (medidor de señal),  el alcance del transmisor en las bandas altas (VHF) el mejor lineal, es la altura de la antena, os mando una pagina sobre bobinas, espero os sirva de ayuda, suerte y cuidado con las interferencias en las tv de los vecinos  

http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/inductores/inductores.htm


----------



## Eric jovan (Oct 22, 2010)

a partir de q*UE* potencia puedes ser multado?


----------



## Dano (Oct 22, 2010)

Eric jovan dijo:


> a partir de q*UE* potencia puedes ser multado?




1W esta pregunta ya fue contestada, usar el buscador.


----------

